# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  موقف يظهر ديانة الشيخ محمد سعيد القحطاني ونبله

## أبو القاسم

حججنا مع الشيخ المقريء العقدي محمد بن سعيد القحطاني صاحب رسالة :الولاء والبراء
وحين نفرنا من منى فجرا استفتى بعض الحجيج أنفسهم فأفتتهم بألا يصلّوا الفجر حتى يصِلوا..
أي بحجة أنهم في الحافلة..فبينا هم كذلك يستبطئون إذ طلعت الشمس..وهم أيقاظ..لم يصلوا!
فلما بلغ ذلك الشيخ محمد..غضب أيما غضب..ووبخهم..كأنم  ا غضنفر مسّ في كرامته
فقال بعض الناس:لعل الشيخ غضوب هكذا بالطبع.."عصبي"
فشاء أن الله أن يكذب ظنهم..
فحين أردنا أن نرجع قافلين إلى ديارنا..تأخرت الحافلات..واكتظ كل مكان بالزحام
وأصبح الحجيج في حرج شديد وبدا ذلك على وجوههم..كأنما أغشيت بما أذهب نور الخشوع السابق..وبينا هم كذلك قصد أحدهم التماس الشيخ ليرى حاله..فلما رآه..وجده هاشّا باشّا
يمازح هذا..ويداعب ذاك..ويشكر الله على نعمائه..
فكان فردا في ذلك بين عامة الركاب

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

أنه العلم الذي يتحلى به فزاده رونقاً ومعرفة

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

ما شاء الله

هذا دليل خير واتباع

قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : ما ضَرَبَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا قط بيده ولا امرأة ولا خادما إلا أن يجاهد 

في سبيل الله ، وما نِيلَ منه شيء قطّ فينتقم من صاحبه إلا أن ينتهك شيء من محارم الله فينتقم لله عز وجل . رواه مسلم . 

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع ، ولي سؤال صغير ..

هل الشيخ محمد مقرئ ؟؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

شكر الله لكما تعقيبكما الطيب
أخي أبا عبد الرحمان..هو كذلك نعم..أعني أنه درس القراءات وأتقنها

----------


## أبو محمد العائذي

أين يسكن الشيخ محمد , حفظه الله.؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

الشيخ في مكة المكرمة..
وهو دكتور في العقيدة في جامعة أم القرى سابقا
وله شرح على مختصر الصواعق المرسلة في موقع المسلم الذي يشرف عليه الشيخ ناصر العمر
وله ولدان استشهدا في العراق
نسأل الله أن يرحمهما .. ويتقبلهما

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله..
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب أبو القاسم...

----------


## أبو محمد العائذي

> الشيخ في مكة المكرمة..
> وهو دكتور في العقيدة في جامعة أم القرى سابقا
> وله شرح على مختصر الصواعق المرسلة في موقع المسلم الذي يشرف عليه الشيخ ناصر العمر
> وله ولدان استشهدا في العراق
> نسأل الله أن يرحمهما..ويتقبله  ما


جزاك الله خيراً , وبارك الله في الشيخ محمد القحطاني.

أسأل أن يتقبلهم في عداد الشهداء.
*هل الشيخ يستقبل أحد وهل تتيسر القرآءة عليه.؟

----------


## جولدن توربان

الشيخ محمد بن سعيد القحطاني ...أنعم به وأكرم
أمثال هذا الشيخ نوادر, يشار إليهم بالبنان, وتسكن محبتهم في الجنان.
لاتجدهم إلا بشق الأنفس, وإذا وجدتهم فهم كالمسك والعنبر لاتزول عنك رائحته, إليهم تهفو نفوس الأحرار,
تتحول الدنيا في أعينهم إلى حب في الله, وبغض في الله وضحك في الله, وغضب في الله, وسير في سبيل الله, وووو ...كله في الله ولله.
لايقف التزامهم عند خشية الله وحدها, بل يجمعون معها عدم خشية من سواه مهما بلغوا من قوة وسلطان.

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي العائذي..حفظك ربي
أما الاستقبال فنعم..
وأما القراءة عليه فلا أدري
أخي جولدن..شكر الله لك تعليقك الكريم

----------


## طارق جابر

> الشيخ في مكة المكرمة..
> وهو دكتور في العقيدة في جامعة أم القرى سابقا
> وله شرح على مختصر الصواعق المرسلة في موقع المسلم الذي يشرف عليه الشيخ ناصر العمر
> وله ولدان استشهدا في العراق
> نسأل الله أن يرحمهما..ويتقبله  ما


حزاك ربي خيرا على ما أتحفتنا به
وأعتذر على هذا الرد المتأخر لكني عثرت على الموضوع أثناء بحث لي في قوقل عن معلومة
فوجدت الموضوع الجميل
وأردت أن أصحح معلومة وهي :
أن للشيخ حفظه الله ولد استشهد في غير العراق . وهو البكر وبه يكنى .
والله أعلم

----------


## السلطان بايزيد

حفظ الله شيخنا محمد بن سعيد القحطانى ونفع بعلمه .. 

والله أغبطكم يا أهل السعودية على كثرة العلماء الربانيين والدعاة الصادقين , ونحن فى مصر لا يوجد عالم او داعية إلا ولمشايخ وعلماء السعودية عليه فضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى 

أحبكم فى الله

----------


## الورقات

شكر الله لك .. واسمح لي بسؤال صغير عن معنى هذا التشبيه ؟



> كأنما غضنفر مسّ في كرامته

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

بارك الله فيك وفي الشيخ القحطاني .. أذكر أننا جلسنا معه في أحد المرات مع بعض الإخوة بمكة واستمتعنا بالحديث معه.
والشيخ معروف بشدته لكن على الباطل.. ((أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين)).

----------


## أبو القاسم

حياكم الله..تعالى جميعا
معنى التشبيه:شبهته بالأسد الذي يمسه أحد الأصاغر في كرامته..كيف يكون غضبه؟
فهو غضب لأجل المعصية ..كغضب الرجل العزيز إذا مس جنابه 
والله أعلم

----------


## الورقات

أي نعم .. حفظك الله 

سألتُ دكتورنا في النحو اليوم عن هذا التشبيه ، وقلت إن " مس " إذاً تتعدى بنفسها في العبارة فتكون " مَسّ كرامته " ،
فقال : ويصح " مَسّ  في كرامته " على تقدير مفعول محذوف ( اظنه قال كذا ) أي : مَسّ شيئاً من كرامته ..

ولعل ضبط عبارتك اخي الكريم" مُسّ في كرامته "  بالبناء للمجهول.. صحيح؟

اعذرني أخي الكريم أخرجتكم عن صلب الموضوع .. واعلم أني لا ااسأل تنطعاً ، وإنما لي عناية باللغة واحرص على تدوين ما يمر معي من عبارات تُعجبني لأستخدمها في الكلام والكتابة 
( وذلك بعد ان سمعت الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله عند كلامه على طريقة الاقلام التي تُستخدم في المطولات ، خصص قلم منها للعبارات الجميلة والبليغة ينقلها الطالب حتى يستفيد منها في انشاءه )

حفظك الله

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> أي نعم .. حفظك الله 
> 
> سألتُ دكتورنا في النحو اليوم عن هذا التشبيه ، وقلت إن " مس " إذاً تتعدى بنفسها في العبارة فتكون " مَسّ كرامته " ،
> فقال : ويصح " مَسّ في كرامته " على تقدير مفعول محذوف ( اظنه قال كذا ) أي : مَسّ شيئاً من كرامته ..
> 
> ولعل ضبط عبارتك اخي الكريم" مُسّ في كرامته " بالبناء للمجهول.. صحيح؟
> 
> اعذرني أخي الكريم أخرجتكم عن صلب الموضوع .. واعلم أني لا ااسأل تنطعاً ، وإنما لي عناية باللغة واحرص على تدوين ما يمر معي من عبارات تُعجبني لأستخدمها في الكلام والكتابة 
> ( وذلك بعد ان سمعت الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله عند كلامه على طريقة الاقلام التي تُستخدم في المطولات ، خصص قلما (مفعول به) منها للعبارات الجميلة والبليغة ينقلها الطالب حتى يستفيد منها في انشاءه (إنشائه) -لأن الهمزة مكسورة وليست في آخر الكلام- ).
> ...


ما دمت أخي المكرم مهتما بالأسلوب الأدبي ، فاحرص - يا رعاك الله تعالى - على النحو ، والإعراب ، وانتبه للهمزات ، وفرّق بين الوصل والقطع .
والله يوفقك لكل خير.

----------


## أبو القاسم

ما المانع بارك الله فيك أن يبنى على مالم يسم فاعله؟
وهل إذا تعدى الفعل بنفسه يلزم بالضرورة  ألا يعدى بالحرف؟
ومع هذا ليس هذا من التعدية بالحرف..ألا ترى أنك تقول :طعنت الرجل..ويصح أن تقول :طعنتُ الرجل في كرامته؟
ولو حذفنا الفاعل نقول: طُعن في في كرامته..
والله يرعاك

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ما شاء الله ..
جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. 




> فلا نامت أعين الجبناء ......





> *-- الخلافة قادمة --*



نعم قادمة ..

----------


## الورقات

> ما دمت أخي المكرم مهتما بالأسلوب الأدبي ، فاحرص - يا رعاك الله تعالى - على النحو ، والإعراب ، وانتبه للهمزات ، وفرّق بين الوصل والقطع .
> والله يوفقك لكل خير.



شكراً لك أخي الكريم المهاجر .. أما بالنسبة للنحو فإني قد بدأتُ بالآجرومية وقطعت فيها شوطاً والله يُيسر الإتمام، وأما الإملاء والهَمَزات فإني أعترف أني عندي فيها مشكلة .. وقد دفعني ما كتبتَ للسعي في حلها قريباً ودراسة بعض كتب الإملاء . 

ولِتَعلم أخي الكريم أني كنتُ قد نشأتُ منذ الابتدائي - بل قبله – بين مدرستين .. إنجليزية وأمريكية ! ( ولم يكن خيار الدراسة فيها إليّ ) وتخرجتُ من الأمريكية ( الغير مختلطة ) منذ ثلاث سنين تقريباً .. وكان ضعفي شديـدٌ في اللغة وكنت لا أفهم بعض أبسط الكلمات العربية!! حتى أصابني يأسٌ وإحباط وكنت سأترك طلب العلم لولا أن منّ الله عليّ بالثبات والتعليم .. 
فما ترى – وغيرك – من الأخطاء الواقعه في كلامي - سواء الإملائية أو النحوية أو التعبيرية – فإنما مردها إلى هذا السبب الذي ذكرتُ .. فلْـيُلتمس لي العذر .. فإني أتعلم .

وإني لذلك أرجو من اخواني تنبيهي على ما يقع في كلامي من أخطاء ، سواء في التعبير أو الإملاء أو حتى الأخطاء النحوية ، وحبذا لو كان برسالة خاصة ، وسأفرح بذلك وأكون لهم من الداعين الشاكرين .

وأشكرك أخي الكريم أبا القاسم  على إجابتك ، وأعتذر منك مرةً أخرى على الخروج عن صلب الموضوع ، ولعله كان من الأنسب أن أوجه سؤالي لك على الخاص .. ومن الأخطاء نستفيد .

حفظكم الله ووفقني وإياكم ،
 وأشكرك أخي الكريم أبا أحمد على النصيحة التي أحسبها صادقة لا تعيير فيها ولا لمز وسأعمل بها إ ن شاءالله تعالى .

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> شكراً لك أخي الكريم المهاجر .. أما بالنسبة للنحو فإني قد بدأتُ بالآجرومية وقطعت فيها شوطاً والله يُيسر الإتمام، وأما الإملاء والهَمَزات فإني أعترف أني عندي فيها مشكلة .. وقد دفعني ما كتبتَ للسعي في حلها قريباً ودراسة بعض كتب الإملاء . 
> 
> 
> ولِتَعلم أخي الكريم أني كنتُ قد نشأتُ منذ الابتدائي - بل قبله – بين مدرستين .. إنجليزية وأمريكية ! ( ولم يكن خيار الدراسة فيها إليّ ) وتخرجتُ من الأمريكية ( الغير مختلطة ) منذ ثلاث سنين تقريباً .. وكان ضعفي شديـدٌ في اللغة وكنت لا أفهم بعض أبسط الكلمات العربية!! حتى أصابني يأسٌ وإحباط وكنت سأترك طلب العلم لولا أن منّ الله عليّ بالثبات والتعليم .. 
> فما ترى – وغيرك – من الأخطاء الواقعه في كلامي - سواء الإملائية أو النحوية أو التعبيرية – فإنما مردها إلى هذا السبب الذي ذكرتُ .. فلْـيُلتمس لي العذر .. فإني أتعلم . 
> وإني لذلك أرجو من اخواني تنبيهي على ما يقع في كلامي من أخطاء ، سواء في التعبير أو الإملاء أو حتى الأخطاء النحوية ، وحبذا لو كان برسالة خاصة ، وسأفرح بذلك وأكون لهم من الداعين الشاكرين . 
> 
> وأشكرك أخي الكريم أبا القاسم على إجابتك ، وأعتذر منك مرةً أخرى على الخروج عن صلب الموضوع ، ولعله كان من الأنسب أن أوجه سؤالي لك على الخاص .. ومن الأخطاء نستفيد .
> 
> ...


أخي الفاضل الورقات بارك الله فيك وفي حسن أدبك ..
أختك أيضًا ضعيفة في العربية والله المستعان ، وذلك لأن دراستي بالإنجليزية البحتة ..
ولقد زادت همتي لزيادة التعلم وإتقان اللغة .. 
أسأل الله ألا يحرمك الأجر والثواب ، اللهم آمين ..

----------


## ابوعبدالله البدارين

شكر الله للأخ.أبو القاسم
أذكر هذه الحادثة من الشيخ حفظه الله،عندما حججنا معه في عام 1427هـ،وقد انكر على إدارة الحملة عدم تعينها طالب علم في كل حافلة،لآن ما وقع كان بفعل حافلة كاملة...

----------


## الورقات

> أخي الفاضل الورقات بارك الله فيك وفي حسن أدبك ..
> 
> أختك أيضًا ضعيفة في العربية والله المستعان ، وذلك لأن دراستي بالإنجليزية البحتة ..
> ولقد زادت همتي لزيادة التعلم وإتقان اللغة .. 
> 
> أسأل الله ألا يحرمك الأجر والثواب ، اللهم آمين ..


شكر الله لك أختي الكريمة وعذراً على التأخير ،

ظني أن هذا الضعف يكمن في عدم فهم بعض أو كثير من المفردات العربية ( كما كان عندي ) ،
فإن كان كذلك فعليك - إن أردتِ التقوي - بقراءة شروح القصائد ، كشروح المعلقات للشنقيطي وللزوزني وغيرهما ، وكذلك القصائد أخرى ، كشرح قصيدة بانت سعاد ، وكذلك شروح الدواوين كشرح الواحدي لديوان المتنبي وغيرها ، لأن فيها شرح وتوضيح لكثير من المفردات العربية القُحة، وكذلك عليك بكثرة القراءة لكتب العلماء المتقدمين رحمهم الله .. وسترين هذا الضعف يزول شيئاً فشيئاً إن شاءالله ،
هذا بجانب دراسة النحو والبداءة بالآجرومية وعليك بشرح محمد محيي الدين عبدالحميد أولاً فهو سهلٌ يسير .

وفقك الله

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> الشيخ في مكة المكرمة..
> وهو دكتور في العقيدة في جامعة أم القرى سابقا
> وله شرح على مختصر الصواعق المرسلة في موقع المسلم الذي يشرف عليه الشيخ ناصر العمر
> وله ولدان استشهدا في العراق
> نسأل الله أن يرحمهما..ويتقبله  ما



ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

تقبلهما الله

شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> تتحول الدنيا في أعينهم إلى حب في الله, وبغض في الله وضحك في الله, وغضب في الله, وسير في سبيل الله, وووو ...كله في الله ولله.


ما شاء الله , أنعم بمن كان مع الله في شأنه كله , أسأل الله ألا يحرمنا فضله .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظه الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بالشيخ .

----------

